# Fat Jax 2/9/14 Report (1st Rig Trip of '14)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, with the weather window here, we took the opportunity to make an impromptu rig trip. 

We (My Brother Mark (DAD), Zach (Rhenium) and me)) took off from SCM about noon on Saturday, the seas were supposed to calm over the next 48+ hours, getting calmer and calmer. The forecast were right on (Thanks reefcast)… now to the fishing…

We stopped a couple places reroute to see what was around. We caught some nice AJ’s reroute. Threw the smaller legal ones back to grow a little more…. Seas were 1 -2 footers going out, with a following sea, no problem running at a good speed. First spot we hit, I drop a jig down about 50 feet, something hits and drag starts singing (oh how I love that sound) few minutes later, the first BFT in the boat. 

Marks get hooked up on his first BFT and he is playing around on the bow with it until I hear MAKO!!!!! Being screamed from the bow. Well the 9 footer MUGGED his BFT for lunch at the surface, and that was that…. 

Zach finally got the hang of the “Pull up, Reel DOWN” thing and he quickly became the “Tuna Killer” BFT after BFT in the boat. He caught one of the largest Rainbow Runners I have ever seen, it was about 34 inches. He also got the biggest AJ of the trip going about 50+ or so pounds….

We did see several YFT’s on the surface, they weren’t “turned on” so to speak. They missed our poppers and they seemed to be in the 80-100 Pound range. We were working on them until a boat came in on us on ½ plane right through the school (50-100 feet from us) sending them way deep. Never did get them back up…. great…. Not sure what all that was about….

Great trip and GREAT seas. Good friends, and it’s in the log book! There is nothing like fishing BIG water in nice weather.

Total Talley:
28 BFT’s (The neighbors are eating some of them)
3 AJ’s (all about 40-50 pounders)
Several other miscellaneous fish (future shark bait)

I hope you enjoy the Pics


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great report! I'm dying to get back out to the rigs, thanks for pics and maybe you can get some yellowfin on the next trip.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you for the report. Which rigs did you hit?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job capt and crew, glad to see you finally able to get out stretch those sea legs a bit.

Sorry to hear bout planing boat, always make me wonder what some folks are thinking out on the water, I suspect just don't pay attention.


Jimmy


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reel Estate said:


> Thank you for the report. Which rigs did you hit?


 This trip we hit the Petronius, Neptune, Marlin and a couple of the 250's


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great post, thanks for the pics


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome! We hit the same rigs Sunday morning and they were slow. Saw yellowfin busting the surface, but no takers. Did you have more action in the evening? Jacks and grouper bit good for us in that direction


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great report. I can't wait to get back out on the water


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reel Estate said:


> Awesome! We hit the same rigs Sunday morning and they were slow. Saw yellowfin busting the surface, but no takers. Did you have more action in the evening? Jacks and grouper bit good for us in that direction


 We caught most of the tuna before midnight, what did your boat look like, I may have seen you?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Sea hunt gamefish 25. Light blue hull. We arrived at Petronius at 6 am and hit up marlin rig, the drill ship 18 miles from there, and 255.


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim and Mark are truly amazing. I have been a inshore fisherman most my life. These fella's showed me how to do offshore the right way. I will tell you that I will never forget this memory of this fishing trip.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job Jim. Just put the prop back on the boat today. A few more small jobs this week and it should be ready to go. Will see you out there.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Jim.!!!

Kudos to the crew too.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice box of fish there, looks like you got the upper body work out in and had fun at the same time. Tight lines to you.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That Rainbow runner may be some kind of record!

https://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/saltwater-record/current-records/

http://www.rodnreel.com/lafishrecords/DivSpecies.asp?div=3&wt=Saltwater&FishID=53


http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/19...spring-turkey-saltwater-fishing-records-pound


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a big Rainbow Runner. I have only ever caught 1, didnt know if it was good to eat or not so, I used it for bait. I was curious about eating Rainbow Runners. I didn't know so I googled it. Look what I found. I thought it was funny.

place *rainbow runner* fillets on cedar plank and sprinkle with *...* 325 for 15 minutes. when done throw away *rainbow runner* and *eat* cedar plank.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, forgot to say thanks for posting, that is a nice mess of BF that you brought back along with those AJ's.


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

According to FWC website the record Rainbow Runner is 23 lbs. Not sure it was a record breaker but too late now. I'll let you know how it taste though.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

great fish jim!!.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing in your trip.
catch 'em up.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

nice, looks like a fun trip!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a blast. Ready to go again this weekend.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report, I'm itching for my first rig run!


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Well, with the weather window here, we took the opportunity to make an impromptu rig trip.
> 
> We (My Brother Mark (DAD), Zach (Rhenium) and me)) took off from SCM about noon on Saturday, the seas were supposed to calm over the next 48+ hours, getting calmer and calmer. The forecast were right on (Thanks reefcast)… now to the fishing…
> 
> ...


 
Nice Report! I'm curious though what boat came in at "half plane". I was on Inevitable last weekend, and we stopped at Marlin after leaving Discoverer Deep Seas. I'm assuming you weren't talking about us b/c we approached from the South side and you guys were on the North side of the rig??? We also dropped back to idle a good ways from the rig. We didn't know there was another boat on the rig until we got close b/c you guys didn't have a single light on. . .not an anchor light, bow light, or deck light. It was almost impossible to see ya'll through the eisen glass. In fact, you scared the crap out of Poolboy b/c when we were leaving ya'll had motored out sort of in front of us and he couldn't see you as we were pulling away.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mayhemft said:


> Nice Report! I'm curious though what boat came in at "half plane". I was on Inevitable last weekend, and we stopped at Marlin after leaving Discoverer Deep Seas. I'm assuming you weren't talking about us b/c we approached from the South side and you guys were on the North side of the rig??? We also dropped back to idle a good ways from the rig. We didn't know there was another boat on the rig until we got close b/c you guys didn't have a single light on. . .not an anchor light, bow light, or deck light. It was almost impossible to see ya'll through the eisen glass. In fact, you scared the crap out of Poolboy b/c when we were leaving ya'll had motored out sort of in front of us and he couldn't see you as we were pulling away.


 no it wasn't you guys, it was another CC, yeah, I put a jacket on the CC and when moving it around it flipped the switch, sorry. You guys do any good?


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

Realtor said:


> no it wasn't you guys, it was another CC, yeah, I put a jacket on the CC and when moving it around it flipped the switch, sorry. You guys do any good?


No. . .we were coming from DDS when ya'll saw us. There were plenty of tuna around but the Capt wouldnt let us fish within a 1/2 mi of it. It was dead at Marlin and Beer Can. We tried for wahoo and got skunked. Had a limit of ajs


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Way to go Jim! Next time put a hook in that Mako!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on your nice catch!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok Jim now that you have learned to find offshore you need to start Deep Dropping for those delicious deep water Groupers, Tiles Etc. I will donate some deep drop weights to get you interested plus a list of numbers offshore to try out. Check you PM for the download of numbers in a few minutes after i put them in dropbox. Ron,


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

*fat jax*

After Jim showed me how to do it then I was a tuna fishing machine. I couldnt imagine the stress and fight Mark and him had with me on boat. I just have to tell yall how these fellas taught me right. I probable owe more lures than the cost of gas. Jim you better call your brother. I gave him more than what you asked out of me in gas. Buy some new lures. Or some new butter knives.. HA inside joke. Mark will be fishing straight butter knives next trip to catch tuna.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome report as always Jim!!! I just knew you were gonna say you threw at that Mako.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I would had to sacrafice at least half a BFT to see if that mako would have ate or not!


----------

